# What if I don't want my ribs 'fall off the bone'?



## elohel (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm cooking some ribs for dinner tomorrow while I smoke my brisket. I've gotten a good taste down on my ribs, but my family complains that the meat just falls off the bone and they really aren't 'ribs' anymore. Is there any tried and true method to making tender ribs that hold to the bone?

Thanks fellas


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't Foil...Smoke until when you lift them at or near the mid point they bend 90 degrees without breaking and a tooth pick inserted goes in easy...It still will take 5-6 hours at 225*F...JJ


----------



## elohel (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome, sounds simple enough. Thanks Chef


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

Jimmy nailed it for you


----------



## scooper (Jan 5, 2012)

It works for me. I quit foiling after my first two rib smokes. 

For me it's:

Set it.

Forget it.

No peeking, spritzing, or foiling.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the Qview


----------



## elohel (Jan 8, 2012)

Welp, I finally got them done haha. I took a before picture of the ribs before they cooked, but they didn't save for some reason. I really liked the texture of these better without the foil.













They turned out alright.. but I'm having the same issue that I've been having since I got the MES and wood pellets. I don't really taste _any_ smoke flavor. None. I smoked them for about 3 hours (total cook time of 6.5 hours), and there was enough smoke that I should've tasted it. I used a little pecan, mostly apple. Should I try a wood with more bite next time? My only issue is that I have tons and tons of apple, oak and pecan pellets, but I'm not really getting anything with the apple/pecan it seems.

Any advice would be wonderful. Thanks


----------



## dewetha (Jan 8, 2012)

I have not used pellets *yet* but i think the primary wood needs to be stronger to stand up with the rub/mop/sauce of most ribs. I generally use hickory(say 50 pct) and apple and cherry for the other 50 pct. of course I am going just by size of the chunks :) who know what pct of smoke it is. but it turns out mild, not too strong but it is noticeable. maybe with pellets you need all hickory or maybe mesquite?


----------



## dewetha (Jan 8, 2012)

btw. good looking ribs. I just did a rack foiled and I am going back to no foil. just some mop sauce.


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

I found if you foil for less then 2 hours you get a firmer rib. I have foiled for 1 hour b4 and the ribs turned out good.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2012)

elohel, evening...  Do you have the ribs dry on the outside ???  Smoke doesn't stick and penetrate to water too well....  Try drying them in front of a fan for 1/2 - 1 hour before they go in the smoker..... Dave

Smoke or no smoke they sure look delicious....


----------



## venture (Jan 9, 2012)

Messing around with the foil time will help.

I like mine cooked slower and without foil.  A bit of a tug there.  My other half likes fall off the bone and gunked up with sauce. 

No problem?  I split the rack.  She gets hers, I get mine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2012)

Apple and Pecan are some what mild to begin with and if they are not Todds pellets, they may be mixed with Oak or Alder which makes them is even more mild. Blend in some Hickory and run smoke the entire time. Smoke particles will continue to stick to the meat and gain flavor it as long as it is being generated...JJ


----------



## elohel (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll certainly give that a try, thanks for the suggestions. Your cook method/time was spot on! Very juicy/well cooked ribs.


----------



## scooper (Jan 10, 2012)

elohel,

Could you please change your avatar?  Every time I see it I get distracted and forget why I am here.  (just kidding.  please leave it!)


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 10, 2012)

scooper said:


> elohel,
> 
> Could you please change your avatar?  Every time I see it I get distracted and forget why I am here.  (just kidding.  please leave it!)


lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yea I opened the the thread and said to my self "well hello"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   it does have a distracting effect.


----------

